# zions



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Going to zions for a trip. I'll have some free time in the park, is it worth taking my rod?


----------



## cfoodluvr (Feb 19, 2008)

Wouldn't bother unles you are going to hit sand hollow. There are very few fish in the virgin river.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

There is always Kolob.


----------



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

In about 30 mins of fishing in the park I caught one brown trout on a blue fox spinner. The way the river is, I imagine fly fishing would be more effective. I'd give it a shot. Also the fish probably have very little pressure so unless it's running high from rain fall I imagine you'd do good.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I was going to bring my rod but I was there the couple days after the huge flooding. I figured they'd be trying to figure out what just happened and not looking for my fly's. 
Next time I go I will be bringing my rod.
I think they could do some improvements to the river which would help build numbers, but it is a national park after all, so I don't see that happening.


----------

